# Whatca think... ....



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Considering this grill... what do ya think $95 bux for the between headlights, front hole in bumper, and 2 side holes on bumper.....


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

i don't care for it that much


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

*Not bad...*

Not bad, but I would paint it black!

But, it has no use for me... I own an RPS13 (180SX)! 

But nice pics and post!

SINcerely,
KaOz.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

No way. Go visit your local Home Depot or any other hardware store and do it yourself. It's not that hard.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

andre said:


> *No way. Go visit your local Home Depot or any other hardware store and do it yourself. It's not that hard. *


Word.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

im sorry but this is one nasty red color


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Reminds me of those old school black and white checker board vans shoes that everyone used to wear back in the day. and I would find another windshield wiper, or take the one off. Windshield wipers are usually an all or nothing type of thing.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *Windshield wipers are usually an all or nothing type of thing. *


LMAO! For some reason, that's damn funny.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn I think U guys were alittle to hard on Pro....

the mesh inserts look like a very good quality--You're not gonna find that at Home Depot-but $95 is way too much for that unless maybe its custom fitted to your bumper and even then--U might wanna look into sum cheaper alternatives....

Where did U find this mesh from anyway???


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

http://www.dg-racing.com/
However, I am very interested in purchasing this.... correct me if I shouldnt

This is an "extension" for the front bumper, that you apply w/ 3m adhesive.. for $20









Available in 2", 4" (shown on this car) or an incredible 6" height skirt!!!!!
Aproximative bumper droping:
2" skirt will drop of 1/2"
4" skirt will drop of 2 1/2"
6" skirt will drop of 4 1/2"

Notice the side skirts along the sides.... they are probably crap, and really cheap, but I think they would look somewhat nice, kinda like the side skirts on a BMW 3series, just without the cool twist they put into them...$89.. hmm actually I might just buy some really cool ones for that, damn


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

I really don't like that look on it. Makes it look like a cheap Civic. Hehe... jokes (really don't like Honda).

I like "sleeper" looking things... if not, then with a touch of agressiveness!

Lata,
KaOz.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I've been wanting to make my own grill inbetween the headlights for a while now. How do you do it? I mean, do you just cut out the little "fin" things and then connect the mesh to the backside of the grill and be done with it? That's what it looks to me...


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *Notice the side skirts along the sides.... they are probably crap, and really cheap, but I think they would look somewhat nice, kinda like the side skirts on a BMW 3series, just without the cool twist they put into them...$89.. hmm actually I might just buy some really cool ones for that, damn*


I agree with you. Does anyone know how much the m3 sides are?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

M3 or Z3? Contact Liuspeed, He'd know


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

M3 mirrors shouldn't be more then @ $50 (CAN) a piece. 

BTW, why would you want M3 mirrors on a Nissan! Remember, we don't drive CIVICS... thus, we shouldn't get Supra tail lights, S2000 Headlights... Alfa Romeo front bumper... etc.. *get the pic* on our ride!!! 

We are NISSAN drivers/fans... be PROUD!!! =D 

Lata,
SINcerely.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

KaOz said:


> *M3 mirrors shouldn't be more then @ $50 (CAN) a piece.
> 
> BTW, why would you want M3 mirrors on a Nissan! Remember, we don't drive CIVICS... thus, we shouldn't get Supra tail lights, S2000 Headlights... Alfa Romeo front bumper... etc.. *get the pic* on our ride!!!
> 
> ...


Not the mirrors. Im talking about the side skirts. I dont want the mirrors.


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

*dont buy that grill*

i got jerked like a year and a half ago. I ordered that crap from them. They sent me nuthing more than a home depot grill with 2 cut bolts welded on the back with tabs welded on the bolts. It was spraypainted black and i had to hack up my old grill. after a shit load of calls complaints emails and everything else i got my money back. Everything they sell is crap.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *M3 or Z3? Contact Liuspeed, He'd know  *


Whats the difference?


----------

